# Alter Hase sucht neue Herausforderung



## Shitting_Bull (27. Januar 2011)

Grüße Euch.

Wow spiele ich seit Release.... 
Auch die mgische 30 habe ich schon überschritten , was mich wohl zum alten Eisen stempelt..... zumindest online 

Gesehen habe ich so einiges , von Raids , Pvp,open PVP (ja das gabs früher), Rp, Hardcore Rp,etc etc... 
Eine Raidgilde durfte ich leiten,auch die Arena ist mir nicht fremd...

Was ich nun suche?

Eine einfache familiäre (nicht zu kleine) Gilde, mit der ich total ungezwungen auf die Schlachtfelder ziehen kann, den 10ner Content zu sehen bekomme, lustige Abende vor dem Mikro verbringe , oder vielleicht soagr mal ein RL Treffen erlebe.

Bis auf Magier und Schamane und Krieger habe ich alle Klassen zumindest auf 80. Dudu und Schurke(voll Pvp) auf 85 .Serverwechsel kein Problem.

Ich helfe gerne bei Rekrutierung,Problemen innerhalb und ausserhalb der Gilde, Organisation etc.

Genauso wäre ich aber auch bei einem Neubeginn dabei, schlagt mir einfach was vor.

Das wichtigste..... "Humor"... könnt ihr auch nach dem 10ten Wipe noch lachen... seid ihr bestimmt die richtigen für mich


----------



## Mandarinchen (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Shitting_Bull,

ich lass dir einfach den Link zu unserer HP hier, vielleicht sind wir genau was du suchst 


Wir heißen Ysera's Traum, und sind auf dem deutschen PVE-Server Alexstrasza zu Hause. Wir sind ein lustiger Haufen, viele von uns haben die 30 auch schon überschritten, ein Teil auch die 40 

Bei uns kann jeder spielen, wie, wann und was (Erfolge sammeln, PvP, Arena, twinken, ....) er/sie grade möchte. Auch vorgeschriebene Onlinezeiten gibt es bei uns nicht. 

Im Moment versuchen wir gerade wieder, eine interne 10er Stammgruppe auf die Beine zu stellen. Dafür fehlt im Moment noch ein Tank, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.

Wenn du Interesse an unserer Gilde hast, dann schau einfach mal auf unserer HP vorbei, oder melde dich Ingame bei Andijäger/Rauschbart oder Ninushka/Bartaz.


Vielleicht bis bald,
Mandarina


----------



## Kalastre (28. Januar 2011)

Shitting_Bull schrieb:


> Grüße Euch.



Jo, Grüss dich auch 



Shitting_Bull schrieb:


> Wow spiele ich seit Release....
> Auch die mgische 30 habe ich schon überschritten , was mich wohl zum alten Eisen stempelt..... zumindest online



Wie wahr, wie wahr  Doch in meiner Gilde fühl ich mich geradezu jung  (wurde schon als "Jüngere Generation" betitelt, mit 35...)



Shitting_Bull schrieb:


> Was ich nun suche?
> 
> Eine einfache familiäre (nicht zu kleine) Gilde, mit der ich total ungezwungen auf die Schlachtfelder ziehen kann, den 10ner Content zu sehen bekomme, lustige Abende vor dem Mikro verbringe , oder vielleicht soagr mal ein RL Treffen erlebe.


- Schlachtfelder: check, wenn auch PvP bei uns eine nicht soo grosse Rolle spielt, einige sind da immer unterwegs.
- 10er: check, 2 Stammgruppen, eine sucht grad noch, fangen mit dem Raiden gerade so etwa an.
- Lustige Abende am Mikro: check, Bin nicht nur einmal vor lachen irgendwo gegen geflogen...
- RL-Treffen: check, nächstes an Pfingsten



Shitting_Bull schrieb:


> Bis auf Magier und Schamane und Krieger habe ich alle Klassen zumindest auf 80. Dudu und Schurke(voll Pvp) auf 85 .Serverwechsel kein Problem.



Serverwechsel wäre von Vorteil, ausser du spielst schon auf Blackhand 
Klassen, nun, wenn du mit Raiden willst am besten weder Magier noch Jäger  Alles andere sieht man dann.



Shitting_Bull schrieb:


> Das wichtigste..... "Humor"... könnt ihr auch nach dem 10ten Wipe noch lachen... seid ihr bestimmt die richtigen für mich



Wir sind bei den ersten Gehversuchen in den Raids mehr als genug gewiped... es wurde zwar nicht unentwegt gelacht, aber die Stimmung ist immer bis zum Schluss gut und wer mal am Boss vorbei in die Lava rennt, kriegt auch eher Gelächter als Gemecker ab (solang ers nich immer tut...)

Ich denke du könntest dich bei uns wohl fühlen. Unsere Gilde heisst Schatten und Nebel und ist auf Blackhand/Allianz zuhause. HP haben wir auf http://schatten.host.allvatar.com. Du kannst dir ja auch gerne erstmal einen kleinen Char bauen und mal mit uns quatschen. Mich findest du ingame meist auf Waljakov oder Kalastre, wenn ich grad nicht da bin kannst du auch einfach wen anders ansprechen und nach mir fragen bzw. hier auf den Post verweisen, damit die dich einordnen können 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann mal

Gruß

Waljakov/Kalastre


----------



## Shitting_Bull (29. Januar 2011)

Ersteinmal vielen Dank für eure Angebote hier und per PN.

Leider bin ich noch nicht zum Antworten gekommen, da wir zurzeit nur im Holz sind (Brennholz sägen).

Ich werde es nächste Woche nachholen und mich bei euch ingame melden.

bin natürlich bis was fest ist gerne für weitere Angebote offen 

Beste Grüße...

der mit dem schmerzenden Rücken


----------



## Shadow7 (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo Shitting_Bull,

nachdem ich deinen Beitrag gerade gelesen habe, könnte ich mir vorstellen das du zu netten kleinen Haufen passen könntest. Hier mal ein Link zu unserer Suche auf Buffed: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/178692-apostel-des-todes-familiaere-raidgilde-sucht/

und hier noch der Link zu unserem Forum: http://www.apostel-des-todes.de.vu

Kannst es dir ja mal, wenn du magst, durchlesen und vieleicht hören wir dann von einander.

Gruß Shad


----------

